# Lenkradempfehlung 80-120 Euro



## EKL (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lenkrad, fast ausschließlich für den "Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011", da mein Altes ("Microsoft Side Winder Force Feedback Wheel" [war ich bis zuletzt zu Frieden]) unter Windows 7 nicht mehr unterstützt wird. 
Am besten mit großem Lenkeinschlag, Force Feedback, Pedalen die man tief drücken kann und nicht ganz so großem Lenkradurchmesser.

Meine Auswahl wären momentan das "Logitech Driving Force GT" http://www.amazon.de/PlayStation-PC-Driving-Force-Lenkrad/dp/B0018E281Q/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header
oder das "Ferrari 430 Force Feedback Racing Wheel" http://www.amazon.de/PC-Ferrari-For...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1310583037&sr=1-1

Force Feedback ist mir nicht so wichtig, zudem stört mich am "Driving Force GT" der Schaltknüppel den ich für LS2011 gar nicht benötige und ich dafür einen zusätzlichen Joystick verwende, wodurch es zu Problemen mit den Achsen der Schaltung kommen könnte. 
Beim "Ferrari 430" ist halt der Lenker so groß und oval...

Danke.

MFG

EKL


----------



## david430 (13. Juli 2011)

servus,
ich habe selbst das 430er! Das kann ich wirklich empfehlen. mit dem lenkrad machste nix falsch. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich ordentlich und ein großer Lenker ist doch vorteilhalft... aber für landwirtschaftssimulator???  ob man dafür unbedingt ein lenkrad braucht.^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Juli 2011)

EKL schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lenkrad, fast ausschließlich für den "Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011"...



Es ist offensichtlich Dein Ernst, ein Lenkrad für den "Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011" zu verwenden. O.K., anstatt mit virtuellen 250 Sachen über Rennpisten zu bügeln, mit 25 Sachen über'n Feldweg- und FF für realistisches Ruckel-Zuckel Feeling  Nun denn...
Die Logitech-Zockerkurbel ist O.K. -> Logitech Driving Force GT - Suchergebnis von guenstiger.de


----------



## tobsel88 (14. Juli 2011)

Hab auch das Driving Force GT und kann sagen musst erstmal ewig probieren und einstellen das es mit dem Spiel läuft.

Hier mal die Liste der offiziell unterstützen Lenkräder:

GIANTS Farming-Simulator


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Juli 2011)

tobsel88 schrieb:


> Hab auch das Driving Force GT und kann sagen musst erstmal ewig probieren und einstellen das es mit dem Spiel läuft.


Mal ehrlich, hast Du Dich darüber gewundert?


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Es ist offensichtlich Dein Ernst, ein Lenkrad für den "Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011" zu verwenden. O.K., anstatt mit virtuellen 250 Sachen über Rennpisten zu bügeln, mit 25 Sachen über'n Feldweg- und FF für realistisches Ruckel-Zuckel Feeling


 

Sowas von geil der Kommentar. Was meinst was der Trecker erst abgeht wenn du das Teil erst mit einem Fanatec über den Acker jagst. Da spürst du jede unebenheit und jede Furche.  Und erst die Fliehkraft die an dem Wheel zerrt wenn du mit 25 Kmh in eine Kurve gehst. Aber ich habe gehört bei dem Kehrmaschinen - Simulator soll das noch besser kommen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juli 2011)

> Sowas von geil der Kommentar.


 Danke! 


> Was meinst was der Trecker erst abgeht wenn du das Teil erst mit einem  Fanatec über den Acker jagst. Da spürst du jede unebenheit und jede  Furche.


 Ich werde mich baldmöglichst in mein Fanatec RennSportCockpit setzen und es mit dem Porsche 911 GT3 RS-Lenkrad + ClubSport Pedalen ausprobieren. Die recht tiefe Sitzposition im Cockpit ist ein Kompromiss, welchen ich hinnehmen _muss_. Man kann halt _nicht_ immer alles haben. Da gab's ja noch den _Bagger_-Simulator in der _Sommer-Edition_: Buddel' Dir Deinen eigenen Badesee in die Heide... Auch eine/n Versuch/ung wert. Mein Simulationsequipment möchte adäquat genutzt werden! 
@ EKL: Ist nicht bös' gemeint, halt 
Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte ja mal den U - Bahn Simulator ausprobieren. Aber da ist mir das Streckendesign zu linear.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juli 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja mal den U - Bahn Simulator ausprobieren. Aber da ist mir das Streckendesign zu linear.


 Sign! 
Weia, der "_arme_" *EKL* (Alpenföhn/Matterhorn/Ötzi/Heidi/Peter...)  Der muss sich langsam wie auf einer Weltumsegelung vorkommen- total verschaukelt  @ EKL: Immer schön locker bleiben, Dein Anliegen ist aber auch sehr -öhm- _außer_gewöhnlich!
Da war noch der _Rasenmäher_-Simulator. Exzellente FF-Effekte für _jede_ Unebenheit (Maulwurfshügel) im virtuellen Garten  Dank _direkter_ Umsetzung _aller_ Lenkbefehle, geht's immer schön sauber um die Lingusterhecke, aber bitte _nicht_ die Rasenkantenstein-Curbs überfahren!


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Juli 2011)

Aber mit der Sitzhöhe von einem normalen Raceseat hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Man könnte ja einen für Treckersimulationen bauen. Mit angebauter Stehleiter. 

Aber an EKL. Nimm das Logitech Wheel. Von der Qualität her ist das besser als das Thrustmaster Gedönse. Gibt auch viele in iRacing und LFS die das Wheel benutzen. Wenn du dich irgendwann mal entscheiden solltest richtige Simulationen zu fahren, dann wäre was besseres angebracht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juli 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Aber mit der Sitzhöhe von einem normalen Raceseat hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Man könnte ja einen für Treckersimulationen bauen. Mit angebauter Stehleiter.


 
Wie sage ich _das_ nur meiner Frau? Die Anschaffung des RSC's war die eine Sache... Und wie erkläre ich bitte, dass ich nicht mehr virtuelle 100 Oktan, sondern 100% Gülle tanken möchte?  Weia... 


> Nimm das Logitech Wheel. Von der Qualität her ist das besser als das Thrustmaster Gedönse.


Sign!


----------



## tobsel88 (16. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, hast Du Dich darüber gewundert?


 
Ich habs ja auch nicht dafür gekauft gehabt  Eher für Dirt3/F12010 (2011) und solche Spiele für so nen Spiel allein geb ich bestimmt keine 100€ für nen Lenkrad aus


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Juli 2011)

tobsel88 schrieb:


> Ich habs ja auch nicht dafür gekauft gehabt  Eher für Dirt3/F12010 (2011) und solche Spiele für so nen Spiel allein geb ich bestimmt keine 100€ für nen Lenkrad aus


 
100 Euro für ein komplettes Lenkrad sind doch günstig.  Darf nicht daran denken was ich ausgegeben habe.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juli 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Darf nicht daran denken was ich ausgegeben habe.


...und wenn ich an _meine_ Anschaffungen dieser Art denken möchte, überkommt mich eine spontane Amnesie  Aber: Gerade das RSC sehe ich als Anschaffung für eine _sehr_ lange Weile.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Juli 2011)

Das stimmt. Das Teil sollte ja laaaaange halten.  Ich warte eher auf das nette Teil hier.

F1 wheel spotted in ISR review of Human Racing GT Chassis | Fanatec wheel fansite


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juli 2011)

Jup, was Fanatec auf den Markt werfen will, sieht erstmal guuut aus  So ein sportliches Lenkrad ist für den Themenstarter _*EKL*_ sicherlich nach wie vor interessant. Vor allem unter dem Aspekt, dass Lamborghini in den Anfängen _Traktoren_ hergestellt hat Lamborghini


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Jup, was Fanatec auf den Markt werfen will, sieht erstmal guuut aus  So ein sportliches Lenkrad ist für den Themenstarter _*EKL*_ sicherlich nach wie vor interessant. Vor allem unter dem Aspekt, dass Lamborghini in den Anfängen _Traktoren_ hergestellt hat Lamborghini


 

Ja. Vor allem die Möglichkeit das man die Lenkradkränze wechseln kann. Das ist was feines. Bei einem F1, LMP1er oder DTM Wagen den F1 Lenker drauf und bei Rally oder bei anderen Fahrzeugen das normale draufpacken.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Juli 2011)

Du denkst, zufälligerweise, auch an rFactor 1/2?! Es ist die Vielfalt, welche die Spiele so interessant machen. DTM ist einer meiner absoluten Favoriten. Bei Formel 1 sehen die Kisten _nicht_ mehr unbedingt wie Autos aus... 
Was macht eigentlich unser *EKL*-Traktorfahrer?
Vielleicht sollte man ihm nahelegen, sich ebenfalls eine Zockerkurbel mit Lenkradkranz-Wechseloption zu kaufen. Es gibt sicherlich auch einen Lenkradkranz aus Holz- ist schön Öko-Retro-_sowieso_ 
Mir ist so'n Bauern-Simulator zu langweilig, besser ist ein Bagger-Simulator- hat mehr _Tiefgang_  ‪Mike Krüger - Bodo und der Bagger 1983‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube EKL traut sich hier gar nicht mehr rein.  

Ja. rFactor ist genial. Aber ich denke da auch an iRacing, GTR 3 was wohl dieses Jahr kommt. Race 07 ist mit der DTM Mod auch mein Favorit. Vor allem da sich die Leute mit den Cockpits richtig Mühe gegeben haben.


----------



## manizzle (27. Juli 2011)

danke für diesen genialen thread 

nichts für ungut lieber TE aber n lenkrad für LANDWIRTSCHAFTSIMULATOR AHAHAHAHA


----------



## COM48 (28. Juli 2011)

manizzle schrieb:
			
		

> danke für diesen genialen thread
> 
> nichts für ungut lieber TE aber n lenkrad für LANDWIRTSCHAFTSIMULATOR AHAHAHAHA



Die beste Art jemanden aus dem Forum zu vergraulen.
Lass ihn doch wenn er es so besser findet, dann soll er sich doch bitte ein Lenkrad kaufen ohne dass ihn gleich das halbe Forum veräppelt. Wofür man sein Geld ausgibt sei jedem selbst zur Wahl gestellt.


----------



## manizzle (28. Juli 2011)

COM48 schrieb:


> Die beste Art jemanden aus dem Forum zu vergraulen.
> Lass ihn doch wenn er es so besser findet, dann soll er sich doch bitte ein Lenkrad kaufen ohne dass ihn gleich das halbe Forum veräppelt. Wofür man sein Geld ausgibt sei jedem selbst zur Wahl gestellt.


 
hab doch extra gesagt er solls nich falsch verstehn ... ich finds einfach sau witzig  und erzaehl mir nich du musstest nicht schmunzeln!!!


----------



## Hansaplast (28. Juli 2011)

EKL schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ... da mein Altes ("Microsoft Side Winder Force Feedback Wheel" [war ich bis zuletzt zu Frieden]) unter Windows 7 nicht mehr unterstützt wird.



Das MS Side Winder FFW läuft bei mir unter Windows 7 einwandfrei.
War aber etwas Gefrickel im Gerätemanager; auf Anhieb wurde es nicht richtig erkannt.


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Juli 2011)

manizzle schrieb:


> hab doch extra gesagt er solls nich falsch verstehn ... ich finds einfach sau witzig  und erzaehl mir nich du musstest nicht schmunzeln!!!


 

Wurde ja auch oft genug gesagt das der TE das nicht übel nehmen soll. Aber gibt halt Menschen die Humor nicht erkennen wenn man die damit verprügeln würde.


----------



## COM48 (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn er diese Art von Humor nicht versteht dann solltet ihr es wenigstens lassen, aber was solls, ich glaub der TE meldet sich eh nie wieder...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich schäm' micht mal erst mal 'ne Runde 
So, genug.
Heiter weiter


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ich schäm' micht mal erst mal 'ne Runde
> So, genug.
> Heiter weiter


 

 Es wurde oft genug gesagt das er es nicht ernst nehmen soll und das es nur Spaß ist. Und wer so deutliche Ansagen nicht versteht der tut mir leid. Gibt ja viele Sims. Aber ich hab noch nie gehört das sich jemand für ne Treckersim ein Lenkrad kaufen will. Das ist so als ob ich mir für Super Mario einen originalgetreuen Flightstick aus dem Eurofighter für 1200 kaufen würde.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht brauchte der Themenstarter die überdeutliche und _un_missverständliche Ansage, dass für "Bauer sucht Lenkrad" vielleicht eine preiswerte Zockerkurbel reichen würde, aber wenn denn, dann eine gutes Eingabegerät auf Dauer sich besser eignet. Irgendwann erwächst doch (fast) jeder virtuelle Bauer dem Acker und pflügt lieber über richtige Modder-Pisten oder auch asphaltierte Rundwege... Nun ja


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Juli 2011)

Oh ja. War bei mir ja so ähnlich. Vom Need for Speed Most Wanted Tuning-Unterbodenbeleuchtungs-Proll zu richtigen Racingsims. Wobei ich auch mal gerne zwischendurch mal ne Runde bei Shift 2 drehe. Aber richtige Sims sind da doch schon fordernder.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

Jup 
Denke mal EKL sucht jetzt sein Lenkrad zum beackern in einem anderem Forum  Wir haben es ja auch nur (zu) gut gemeint  Nicht zu vergessen: NfS Carbon  Shift 2 ist gut zum relaxen auf'n Feierabend. Für die richtigen Sim-Schwergewichte braucht's 'nen klaren Kopf und gute Reflexe. Schön, wenn man die Auswahl hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und _immer_ die richtige Zockerkurbel zur Hand


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Juli 2011)

Genau. Und da vertraue ich auf Fanatec. Alleine das fiese FFB bei jeder Bodenwelle macht schon was aus. Da ist bei 100% nichts mit locker mit einer Hand fahren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Genau. Und da vertraue ich auf Fanatec. Alleine das fiese FFB bei jeder Bodenwelle macht schon was aus. Da ist bei 100% nichts mit locker mit einer Hand fahren.


 Naja, allenfalls bei V-Max 20 & dem Tuck-Tuck-Trecker Simulator. Mit viel ackern und Übung geht's locker aus'm Handgelenk


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Naja, allenfalls bei V-Max 20 & dem Tuck-Tuck-Trecker Simulator. Mit viel ackern und Übung geht's locker aus'm Handgelenk


 
Aber nicht die Targa Florio mit 100% FFB und einer C6R. Da ist eher 2 Arm Kurbeln angesagt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

Oh, den habe ich völlig außer acht gelassen, gut aufgepasst 

Ob uns EKL _jemals_ wieder verzeihen kann 

Wo wohnt der eigentlich, Hintertupfingen an der Vorderknatter, Landkreis Nixlos...


----------



## Hansaplast (1. August 2011)

Ich habe mit einer meiner racing sim ebenfalls Probleme.
Besonders die Brücke in Suzuka macht mir zu schaffen; Monaco unspielbar.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. August 2011)

Gibt's schon Bauernfänger (Trecker)-Mods für rFactor und Shift 2 
_Hammer_


----------



## gh0st76 (2. August 2011)

Riesenkipplader für GTR 2. Hammer.  Da bekommt das breit machen auf der Rennlinie ganz neue Dimensionen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. August 2011)

Ahhh, ganz frischer Mod für rFactor 2, neue Karre: Foredil 30.13 -> http://file01.stroyteh.ru/wiki/image/7/ja/FOREDIL_3013C_LX/original.jpeg?1
Alleine schon der Frontspoiler, durch die aerodynamsich pfiffige _Gesamt_konstruktion voll der Abtrieb bei V-max in der Kurve 
Oh Mann...


----------



## gh0st76 (2. August 2011)

Auch praktisch bei blockierenden Gegnern.


----------

